

Ask HN: What to do when a 800 pound gorilla enters your business? - akshat
http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/10900/what-to-do-when-a-800-pound-gorilla-enters-your-business

======
faramarz
I left a comment on your thread.

You need to focus on the backup part and do it for multiple platforms, not
just Wordpress. Six Apart has a lot of enterprise users who pay big fees to
the licence. Go to each platforms website and most of them list the clients
they're most proud of (I.E. Obama's campaign website was based on Movable Type
and they showcase it every chance they get).

Reach those people, corporate clients pay. Everyone has a need for a backup.
your product is a no-brainer (luckily).

So to differentiate; a) expand to multiple platforms b) beat automattic in
customer service.

Surprise your customers and they will spread the good will for you.

------
akshat
I had asked this on Onstartup Answers today. I got a couple of strategic
answers to this. Wanted something more tactical like, doing these couple of
things in your situation can be useful? Or such a marketing approach might
work?

